

Pygame 2001-2009(8 years), 1100 projects - an animation representing pygame work.  Enjoy - illumen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu2Tuo3HPbo

======
illumen
Heaps of games representing many projects that people have worked on with
pygame.

I hope someone enjoys it. Lots of detail is shown in less than two minutes.

